# Wie Installiert man Qubes OS?



## Caroline2 (17. März 2020)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen Qubes zu installieren?

Wenn man sich wieder Treffen kann, gebt mir bitte eine Antwort, ich komme aus Heilbronn!
Ich möchte alle Computer umstellen auf Qubes!

Notebook ASUS N76V, 8 GB RAM


----------



## Research (17. März 2020)

Ließt sich als ob es nicht installiert ist.

Welche Version?

System Requirements | Qubes OS
.


----------



## Caroline2 (17. März 2020)

Okay, das wusste ich nicht!

Ich habe meine SSD Festplatte im 2. Festplattenfach eingelegt

Mein USB eingesteckt mit dem Qubes Betriebssystem, dann ist es automatisch gestartet

Plötzlich wurde das Bild angezeigt!

Was muss ich eingeben, so das es installiert wird?


----------



## Research (17. März 2020)

Installation Guide | Qubes OS
.


----------

